# Baby Twin Solenoid problems



## isenmana (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi,

I have been following some of the treads on this forum as I stopped getting water through the group head on my Gaggia baby twin but no problems with the wand. When I switch the machine on I can hear the audible click so thin the solenoid is ok. I have taken the machine apart and cleaned the solenoid as per the instructions and I have split the boiler, removed the crud from it and re assembled, but still no luck. Can anyone tell me if there could be a blockage between the output of the solenoid and the bottom of the group that could be causing the problem? and if so any advice on how to clear it would be gratefully received


----------



## Gerry (Oct 10, 2013)

Is there any water leaking from above the grouphead when you engage the brew switch? Have you descaled the machine? I had a similar problem with a Gaggia Baby Class and it turned out to be a crack in the boiler caused by a build up of limescale, I do live in an area with very hard water. Originally I suspected the gasket on the bottom of the boiler but no such luck. Not saying this is your issue, could be scale buildup in pipes. Have you tried running the procedure for clearing an air blockage, I think they mention the procedure in the manual. As far as I can recall you heat the machine up, then run the steam and the brew switch at the same time, water will emerge from the steam wand. Do this for about a minute. Can't think of anything else for the mo.

Best of luck.


----------

